# More Unatainable AFX cars?



## red73mustang

*More Unattainable AFX cars?*

I hope Auto World produces more of the "Ultra Rare" AFX cars that are so far out of reach for the average collector. I'm talking about cars like the "Sugar Daddy Datsun 510", the "Petty Mail-away Chager", the "Shadow Can Am #3 White / Red / Blue", "The Rebel Charger". Tom already did the Auto World McLaren XLR #7 Orange / Blue and I just don't care if it lowers the value of the originals, I want them all!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

A 'Rebel Charger' would be nice too! :thumbsup: 

'doba


----------



## sethndaddy

I have been dying for a 34 slimline pickup truck repop. Dash did the super modified which was an excellent choice, but there are so many more.

how about putting flames on those 55 chevy's? the sunburst nomads in original and newer colors.......wow.


----------



## red73mustang

A guy on Hobby Talk (Dragula I think) was toying with the idea of making Resin AFX 71 Charger Stockers + the rebel flag and numbers may be already available. He was also doing some amazing Orange and Clear reproduction AFX chassis too.


----------



## bobhch

*Flames on 55...oooooh yeah!*

sethndaddy, 

Well this post got me to join this forum. I only belong to one other elementownersclub.com and am a big slot car freak like the rest of you. I have stripped a chrome red AW 55 chevy in Pine Sol to get the white look. Hope that I'm not reapeating what others have said already here. Beeing New is akward but, will just have to start keeping up and reading post here now.

Anyways I want a couple flamed out 55s also and am going to airbrush a Yellow Badman 55 using a "bnbgoodies" (Bruce Gavin not Bad dog anymore) reproduction body without the hood scoop and using a red tic tack pack (yucky extream fruity flavor...yuck!) for the red hood scoop and painting the clear window with a transparent Alclad red. Got the water slide decals and picked up a nice 1/24 built kit for a good price to display with it also. JL used the Badman for a diecast....Cmon' AW!!!!! Two Lane Blacktop 55....oooooh yeah!

:wave: Hello everyone out there in slot car land, Bob


----------



## sethndaddy

welcome to the board Bob, hopefully we'll see a bunch more 55's from autoworld.


----------



## videojimmy

I agree, repops of the most hard to get AFX cars is he way to go


----------



## Bill Hall

Welcome Bob! :wave: 

Lot's of great people here at HT.  

Plenty of fun for every taste.  

Keep us posted on your cool '55. :thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut

I like the repos also. T-Jet or A/FX. 

I'd like to see them double the production numbers! Randy.


----------



## bobhch

Thanks everyone for the nice welcome. 

It is raining here now so, can't paint my 55 yet. Have the paint picked out. I am going to use Testors Metalic amber turn signal paint over white paint. Well first I want to try it out on a junker body then if it gives me the desired color I want will go for it. 

If you paint this Amber paint over Silver it comes out a nice Metalic Gold color. Now that I have a bunch of House of Kolor paint I am ready to start spraying. Testors still makes lots of cool colors as does Alclad also. I love paint!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## tomhocars

*Afx 55 Chevy's*

Most people that know me think I'm crazy when it comes to 55 Chevys.They're right I am.The complete AFX collection in Bob Beers book was mine.I sold it just to do 55's, customs and race cars.i buy 55's from anyone who makes,sell,customizes from anywhere.Im trying to figure out how to post some pictures.55's are my favorite,but I still love AFX.Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## tomhocars

*Tom's 55 Chevy's*

These are just a few of my 55'S.I have to work on my photography.


----------



## WmDiiorio

Being a t-jet Guy, I am looking forward to the '50's Classics being done for the Pancake Motor. Am I the only out here looking for someone to do a '57 T-bird, '57 Chevy Nomad and perhaps a '59 panel delivery?


----------



## WesJY

tomhocars said:


> These are just a few of my 55'S.I have to work on my photography.


dang! they are nice looking 55's man!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

love them... I hope AW see them and mass produces them


----------



## bobhch

WmDiiorio said:


> Being a t-jet Guy, I am looking forward to the '50's Classics being done for the Pancake Motor. Am I the only out here looking for someone to do a '57 T-bird, '57 Chevy Nomad and perhaps a '59 panel delivery?


Those would be Fantastic! PM me when they make them and let me know. lol

Have you been to RRR (road racing replicas) sight. They have lots of stuff. I have almost ordered from the a bunch of times but, then get tired of writing down my order. If it was click and buy....someday. They have some cool stuff like you are talking about.

I always am doing a search on the bay for "custom slot cars" you can find some sweet stuff with this search. I will link some pics from Auctions I have seen lately...............Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz it is done.

Not realy what you were looking for but, looking is always fun. Goodluck on your quest for those cool bodies. I know I just saw a 55 Nomad custom on the bay. It was on a T-Jet chassis and was made from a cross between AFX 55 and 57 Nomad. It is amazing what you can do with a little hacking and bondo.....

A delivery would be way cool!!!!!!!!!! Bob


----------



## dlw

The Afx firetrucks never made it to production, but a few 'repops' were made. Hopefully it'll make it in a future "XTruckin" release.

Heres one of the repros that made it to auction:

http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230120961671


----------



## sethndaddy

dlw said:


> The Afx firetrucks never made it to production, but a few 'repops' were made. Hopefully it'll make it in a future "XTruckin" release.
> 
> Heres one of the repros that made it to auction:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230120961671


WOW, thats insane for a repop. maybe an original


----------



## bobhch

tomhocars said:


> Most people that know me think I'm crazy when it comes to 55 Chevys.They're right I am.The complete AFX collection in Bob Beers book was mine.I sold it just to do 55's, customs and race cars.i buy 55's from anyone who makes,sell,customizes from anywhere.Im trying to figure out how to post some pictures.55's are my favorite,but I still love AFX.Thanks Tom Stumpf


I saw these pics of a real 55 Hearse and thought you might like to see them Tom. Slot car project for sure. If it happens somebody gots to send me dem picks!!!! Hey I may try my hands at this Hearse but, not any time soon....

I saw this orange and white 55 on the bay last week and saved the picture. It looks pretty cool.  

It is warming up this weekend and looks like my 55 body will be getting a yellow paint job this weekend in the garage. Yeeeeeeeeeeees!!!! 



dlw said:


> The Afx firetrucks never made it to production, but a few 'repops' were made. Hopefully it'll make it in a future "XTruckin" release.
> 
> Heres one of the repros that made it to auction:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230120961671


Sweet reproduction Firetruck. The ladder is original from the Canada plant as it states in the Auction. That is pretty good I think. Rare enough for me!  I want one. Checked out his other Auctions....woah nice stuff. Can I barrow some money from anybody? please!  

Bob


----------



## tomhocars

*fIRETRUCK and 55 chevys*

Bob,Thanks for the pictures.This is some fact about the Firetruck.The factory built 6 of them.Some had yellow lettters,some had black.The ladder was off a Corgi Diecast When Bob Beers was doing the pictures I actually owned 2 complete rigs and the front of a third.They weren't perfect.I remember when the repos came out years ago.They looked better than the originals.Hope this helps Tom Stumpf


----------



## dlw

Here's a pic of the firetruck:










Amazing how much more slot activity there is in the eastern half of PA........


----------



## DiabloSE30v12

How about the Super-Rare multi-colored Dodge Magnum and Thunderbird Stock Cars?


----------



## bobhch

*This is the first thread I posted in over a year ago...*

Well they now have made the 57 Nomads with the starbust paint jobs! Whooooooooooooo Hoooooooooo! :woohoo:

Bob...what's next...zilla


----------



## Dragula

red73mustang said:


> A guy on Hobby Talk (Dragula I think) was toying with the idea of making Resin AFX 71 Charger Stockers + the rebel flag and numbers may be already available. He was also doing some amazing Orange and Clear reproduction AFX chassis too.


i did the body,but the stencil for the flag never came to fruitition.i do make the Aurora slimline truck though.
Christian


----------



## NTxSlotCars

DiabloSE30v12 said:


> How about the Super-Rare multi-colored Dodge Magnum and Thunderbird Stock Cars?


Those are two of my favorites! I have both. Both bodies run pretty good, until aerodynamics come into play. One of mine is a dirt car.









Rich


----------



## afxcrazy

Cant post pics!How the heck do you do it???


----------



## Bill Hall

Use the advanced posting option...NOT "Quick reply".

Scroll down the page and click on manage attachments.

See the new window?... browse, click on yer pic to select, then choose upload. 

scroll to the bottom and close window when done.

Yer loaded...attachments will now be listed on the page, and will be available for preview.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

I wouldnt mind seeing the MASH Jeep as well as re-pops of those datsun baja pickups. There were also some Javelins and Matadors that are pretty rare that Id like to see AW do their versions of.


----------



## afxcrazy

Mash proto's


----------



## Xence

NICE! VERY NICE!!!! oh and to chime in with many others. I would love AW to repop ANY of those old cars. Datsun #211 truck, Sugar Daddy 510, multi-colored #14 magnum... ANY of that old stuff. The repop of the #7 can-am, although it sits high, is STILL in my opinion a REAL nice repop. The Nomad's are excellent! I was way happy when they did those. Love those. So far the repop's they have done have all been really cool.

I've thunked alot of money on as much of the AW/XT I can get my hands on because I am really diggin' most of the stuff they're doin'. I hope they keep it up.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## grungerockjeepe

nice camo'd jeeps. I think I saw those on the bay a while back.


----------



## afxcrazy

Yes a have them a while now. What I really really need is the AFX Blue chrome nomad.
Been after that one for about ten years now.The cars either chipped or the price is way to high one day!


----------



## afxcrazy




----------

